# Check out my youtube chanel and check out this site!



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

my youtube chanel is http://www.youtube.com/user/ipodtouchhack1?feature=mhee and go check out http://www.darkstaraquatics.ning.com its a really cool forum type of site where you can chat with fish geeks like you and I  haha


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Mind subbing me back? 
http://m.youtube.com/user/kidhobbytv


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I posted on your new scape. Looks like you are off to a good start.

I won't join Dark Star, black background & white fonts hurt my eyes.

:red_mouth


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Subbed!

Tell me what you guys think about mine and sub if you like it. I will release a lot more vids
http://www.youtube.com/user/PlantedTankNation?feature=mhee


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

ahhh come on man haha


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice pearling going on, I just Subscribed.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine is DogFish's Aquarium's, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFzsDlC2N8E

Sorry I think this video is a bit long. I'll be tring to limit them to 5min in the future.


----------



## Allentan97 (Jul 1, 2012)

nice dude! subbed


----------



## flesxruoyxllik (Oct 15, 2011)

Just posted a new video on my channel, link is in my sig.
also just subbed to all of you


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I checked them out, nice vids.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

My channel is just for my own use ^^


----------

